# como puedo hacer un TACOMETRO DIGITAL



## Domingui (Jul 3, 2007)

por favor si alguien me pudiera orientar en como hacer un tacometro digital se los agradeceria mucho 

gracias por su atensión


----------



## 207324 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hola:

Yo estoy en un proyecto mas o menos parecido pero es para una biciclea lo que estoy usando es un sensor optico para contar las vueltas de la ruedas
y con eso veo la frecuencia con la que giran con un frecuencimetro diseñado con PIC que es facilisimo y tamb lo puedes hacer de forma discreta que tambien es facil.

Recien esta en papel pero te informaciónrmare de algunos avances que logre
y si es una buena idea la mia espero que si jeje

Suerte!!!


----------



## DANDY (Jul 10, 2007)

primero usa sensor optico para detectar la señal de color negro o blanco luego convierte la frecuencia de la señal en tension y luego usa un voltimetro y listo te recomiendo que como conversor de frecuencia a tension uses el lm2907


----------



## peruanito2088 (Jun 5, 2009)

207324 que tipo de sendor optico estas usando espero si no es molestia mandar tu información  lo mas pronto posible para verificarlo..te lo agradeceria


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 5, 2009)

Acá ya lo tenés hecho: http://www.josepino.com/pic_projects/?tachometer2.jpc
Lo tenés que presentar como trabajo de fin de carrera o algo? digo por el apuro


----------

